# LCHF Permanent Block



## PaperClip (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there some way to request a permanent block from LCHF from my computer? Or maybe a way to permanently block access from my screenname from any computer?

I'm asking for personal reasons.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Apr 29, 2008)

Delete the history and cookies every time you use that computer after your done. Maybe


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 29, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> Delete the history and cookies every time you use that computer after your done. Maybe


 
she doesn't want to be able to access LHCF


RR, make a post calling out everybody you ever had a problem with. If they delete it without banning you, do it again and so on.  You'll get a nice screen banning you and you will be permanently blocked 

HTH


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 29, 2008)

LHCF not LCHF  joke.....


----------



## Growinpainz (Apr 29, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> she doesn't want to be able to access LHCF
> 
> 
> RR, make a post calling out everybody you ever had a problem with. If they delete it without banning you, do it again and so on. You'll get a nice screen banning you and you will be permanently blocked
> ...


 
lol! you would know wouldn't you? lol


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 29, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> LHCF not LCHF  joke.....


 
i'm slow and missed it!

Thanx BA!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 29, 2008)

Growinpainz said:


> lol! you would know wouldn't you? lol


 
BOOOOOOOOOOO you!!!


----------



## PinkPeony (Apr 29, 2008)

RR what's wrong?
Why don't you just give your hiatus another chance before you let the mods delete your account?


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: LHCF Permanent Block*

instructions for IE complete w/ screen shots.
http://www.delete-computer-history.com/how-to-block-a-website.html

another w/ screen shots:
http://www.wikihow.com/Block-a-Website-in-Internet-Explorer

or download a website blocker (http://www.download.com/)

HTH.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 29, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> she doesn't want to be able to access LHCF
> 
> 
> RR, make a post calling out everybody you ever had a problem with. If they delete it without banning you, do it again and so on. You'll get a nice screen banning you and you will be permanently blocked
> ...


 
This option is exclusively about me (as always). No one is problematic to the point of pushing me out. I am conflict-free!


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 29, 2008)

ella said:


> RR what's wrong?
> Why don't you just give your hiatus another chance before you let the mods delete your account?


 
(((HUGS!!!)))


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 29, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> she doesn't want to be able to access LHCF
> 
> 
> RR, make a post calling out everybody you ever had a problem with. If they delete it without banning you, do it again and so on.  You'll get a nice screen banning you and you will be permanently blocked
> ...


Nah....she can still come back tho. Many have done it.


----------



## seraphinelle (Apr 29, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Nah....she can still come back tho. Many have done it.


 
LMAO

Block yourself,

and then reincarnate yourself.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow maybe you need the NO LHCF Patch


----------

